# Literature works worth of musical adaptation



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Stories, poems, drama; all literature genres were inspiration for composers since very beginning of the music. Some writers, like Shakespeare, became significant characters in musical arts. But there are many brilliant works that was never adapted, even though they seem to be perfect material for opera or something diffrent. Here is the topic to discuss about some of those works, which you would like to hear translated to notes.

Here is some of my stuff:

_Konrad Wallenrod_ by Adam Mickiewicz: romantic, poetic story about lithuanian knight that sacrificed his dreams of happiness and love for venegance; he became one of Teutonic Knights (enemies of his homeland), and as their grand master, ruins the order. Great poetry that could became no less great opera, symphony, anything. This story is just full of music.

_Kordian_ by Julius Słowacki. Dark, mystical drama with dramatic polish history background. Could became fantastic opera.

_The Sufferings of Young Werther_ by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe; It would be pointless to write opera based on this book. I can't imagine one singer sitting by the desk and singing those letters all the time. Yes, it could be adapted in diffrent form, but I think it would ruin everything. Symphonic poem would be enough.

_Les cent vingt journées de Sodome ou l'École du libertinage_ by Donatien Alphonse François de Sade. No, really!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Aramis said:


> _The Sufferings of Young Werther_ by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe; It would be pointless to write opera based on this book. I can't imagine one singer sitting by the desk and singing those letters all the time. Yes, it could be adapted in diffrent form, but I think it would ruin everything. Symphonic poem would be enough.


But it has been adapted to music. The opera 'Werther' by Jules Massenet, a pretty famous French composer. And from what I gather (I haven't heard myself, it's currently on my wish-list), it is an enjoyable opera.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I always wanted to hear an interpretation of Coleridge's _Kubla Khan_. Oh wait -- Griffes did that. Well, another version then, and why not?

Also Shelly's _Ozymandias_.

I'd like to hear a composer interpret the life or writings of Henry David Thoreau, though the orchestra would have to get a different drummer.


----------

